

Show HN: 'Scrobble' your Google Reader Account - ttruett
http://getfireplug.com/google-reader

======
ttruett
Travis here, I'm the OP and also a co-founder of Fireplug, the service
offering retroactive "credit" for your article history on Google Reader.

Our service isn't necessarily a replacement for Google Reader but a way to
track what you read and more importantly what you learn online. It's kind of
like last.fm's scrobbler except we can go a little more in-depth because it's
relatively easier to analyze text over music. Our goal is to help users
establish and build their online reputation and what better way to do that
then leverage the dozens if not hundreds of articles they read every day.

Love to hear any comments/concerns/feedback you might have, feel free to
comment here or email me directly at travis [at] getfireplug [dot] com and
I'll be happy to help.

